# Fressen Katzen Frösche ?



## semigomez (14. Feb. 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute, 
unsere Nachbarn haben 3 Katzen die das ganze Jahr frei umherlaufen. Mich nervt das schon gewaltig wenn ich immer die Schreckensschreie der Vögel hören muss. Jetzt haben sich an meinem Teich (besteht seit ca 2 Jahren ) aber __ Frösche und __ Kröten angesiedelt,und ich würde gerne wissen ob sich Katzen auch darüber hermachen. Hat jemand schon solch traurige Erfahrungen machen müssen ? Gibt es geeignete Abwehrmaßnahmen ? Müssen Katzen im Frühjahr nicht drinnen bleiben, oder Glöckchen tragen ( ich weiss das ist hier kein Vogelforum aber vielleicht hat da jemand Ahnung ) ?
Vielen Dank und schönen Sonntag     Stefan


----------



## axel (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen Frösche ?*

Hallo Stefan

:willkommen
Du brauchst Dir um Deine Frösche wegen der Katzen keine Sorgen machen .
Die sind ganz fix im Wasser wenn die Katze kommt . Und die Katze ist Wasserscheu .
Ich hatte schon mal ne verletzte Kröte  und einen grupften Vogel  gefunden , aber welches Tier es war . Es können auch Raubvögel gewesen sein . 
Gegen die Katzen kannst wohl nicht viel machen . Glöckchen müssen die nicht tragen und drin bleiben auch nicht . Aber mich nerven die ganzen fremden Katzen hier auch .
Man kann gar keine Haustür auflassen .
Stell uns doch mal Dein Teich bei "Mein Teich und ich " mit Fotos vor . Bitte !

lg
axel


----------



## hadron (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Hallo Stefan,

meine Erfahrung ist da leider etwas anders. Wir haben selber Katzen und auch wenn die meisten Frösche schneller im Wasser sind als die Katze an den Fröschen, so kommt es doch immer wieder mal vor dass einer eben nicht schnell genug war. Zum Glück sind Katzen sehr verspielt wenn es um den "Froschfang" geht und das quieken der Frösche, wenn sie erwischt wurden, ist sehr deutlich zu hören. Bisher konnte ich nur einen von geschätzen 10 Fröschen nicht mehr retten. Aber so ist das halt in der Natur.

Gegen die Katzen kannst du wohl nicht viel machen. Sprich doch mal freundlich mit deinem Nachbarn und bring dabei gleich so ein Glöckchen mit - über ein Problem reden wirkt manchmal Wunder - viel Glück dabei 

P.S. Einen Frosch fressen hab ich die Katzen noch nie - wenn der nicht mehr quiekt und hüft ist er uninteressant und bleibt seinem Schicksal überlassen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Servus Stefan

Herzlich Willkommen

Meine Erfahrung mit Katzen ... Fröschen & Vögel

Wir hatten bei unserem ehemaligen Schwimmteich viele Nachbarskatzen ... aber einen Frosch/Kröte haben sie nie nachgestellt. Anders bei Vögel ... habe aber nie einen toten beerdigen müssen. Allerdings am jetzigen Wohnort mußten viele Vögel Federn lassen.
In der Natur ist es allerdings so geregelt, daß meißt kranke oder junge/alte Vögel/Tiere von den Katzen erbeutet werden .... also ist dies der Gang der Natur ... 
*Und ja .... bitte keiner Katze ein Glockerl am Halsband befestigen .... das Halsband ...
kann eine tödliche Falle werden ... sie kann sich daran strangulieren ... ein langer, grausamer Todeskampf ist die Folge !!!!! *

Hier noch ein Link dazu .... ein bisserl runter scrollen ....


----------



## klaus e (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Hallo Stefan,
kann mich Helmut nur anschließen! Wir haben selbst einen Kater und die Nachbarn 1 Kater und 1 Katze. Frösche und __ Kröten interessieren die nicht die Bohne, Vögel schon eher. Aber da erwischen sie nur hin und wieder einen - natürliche Auslese, würde ich sagen. Einer Katze ein Halsband umbinden hat allerdings mit Natur rein nichts zu tun - das ist entweder übertriebene Tierliebe oder schlicht undeinfach Tierquälerei


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Und ja .... bitte keiner Katze ein Glockerl am Halsband befestigen .... das Halsband ...
> kann eine tödliche Falle werden ... sie kann sich daran strangulieren ... ein langer, grausamer Todeskampf ist die Folge !!!!!



wenn sie nicht vorher bekloppt von dem Gebimmel wird. Halsbänder - insbesondere mit Glöckchen - sind ein absolutes NoGo.

Hi
und herzlich Willkommen!

Von unseren zur Zeit drei Katzen  hatte nur eine wirklich intensives Interesse an Fröschen und __ Kröten - bis sie eine Kröte anknabberte....seitdem ist sie kuriert. 

Vögel sind schon interessanter - allerdings  gibt es die nur, wenn sie einen Jungvogel erwischt (von der Natur durchaus einkalkuliert) oder einen alten oder kranken...Dafür bringt sie bei besserem Wetter aber mindestens zwei Mäuse pro Tag mit nachhause.

Fische angeln? Endet bei meinem Teich mit einem Bad und ist daher uninteressant. Aber gucken ist erlaubt und macht Spaß.

Übrigens leiden Vögel viel stärker unter der monotonen Bepflanzung mancher Gärten mit nicht heimischen Zierpflanzen, dem intensiven Einsatz von Insektenvernichtungsmitteln und dem Versiegeln potentieller Bruthöhlen.


----------



## klaus e (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

@all:
Ich möchte mich meiner Vorrednerin vollinhaltlich anschließen 
@ Christine:
Genau so isses


----------



## cpt.nemo (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Hallo!Hier mal meine Erfahrungen. Die beiden Katzen meiner Nachbarin fangen fast jeden Tag einen Frosch. Sie liefern ihn dann schön brav am besten im Schlafzimmer ab. Meistens sind die Frösche unverletzt. Sie stellen sich tot und sind dann für die Katzen uninteressant.
Ich bekomme dann morgens immer einen Anruf "Hey Brigitte, ich hätte wieder mal einen, komm doch an den Zaun" Dann wird der Kleine wieder in einen meiner Miniteiche umgesiedelt.


----------



## semigomez (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Hallo liebe Leute, 
vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Ich hoffe, das die Frösche an meinem Teich gut schauspielern können, wenns drauf ankommt......

Ehrlich gesagt, besitzen für mich bedrohte Amphibien, die hier NOCH mitten in der Grosstadt (Hamburg) vorkommen, einen höheren Stellenwert als vom Menschen angeschleppte Kuscheltiere.
Solche Hauskatzen sind für mich deshalb auch keine normalen Teilnehmer einer natürlichen Nahrungskette (wie es zb eine Wildkatze oder ein Marder wäre).
Ich war Jahrelang Mitglied in einem Vogelschutzverein und habe erlebt welchen Schaden freilaufende Katzen und Hunde anrichten können.
In der Siedlung wo meine Mutter wohnt, müssen Katzen in der Brutzeit drinnen bleiben oder eine Glocke tragen.
Das finde ich vernünftig und werde auch bei uns in der Genossenschaft mal nachfragen.

Die Katzen können natürlich nichts dafür, dann muß ich den __ Wasserschlauch (nicht die Pflanze...) wohl auf den Nachbarn richten.
Na - ich werds wohl doch erstmal mit reden probieren.

Im Moment habe ich leider wenig Zeit meinen Teich vorzustellen, das hole ich aber bald nach.
Schöne Woche    Stefan


----------



## Zottel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Ich denke mal, im Gegensatz zum Menschen, richten die Katzen und Hunde den weitaus geringeren Schaden an. Denke ich nur an die alljährlichen Krötenwanderungen, wieviele geraten da buchstäblich unter die Räder.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Also unsere Katze macht um Frösche und __ Kröten einen weiten Bogen ... wenn wir Eure Ausführungen so lesen, scheint das aber die Ausnahme zu sein. Wir dachten eigentlich, da unsere die Tierchen in Ruhe lässt, jagen Katzen im allgemeinen keine Frösche oder Kröten.

Dagegen


Digicat schrieb:


> *Und ja .... bitte keiner Katze ein Glockerl am Halsband befestigen .... das Halsband ... kann eine tödliche Falle werden ... sie kann sich daran strangulieren ... ein langer, grausamer Todeskampf ist die Folge !!!!! *


kann man aber etwas tun. Unsere Katze trägt seit wir sie haben, seit 8 Jahren, ein Halsband. Sie hat allerdings auch eines mit einer "Sollbruchstelle". Mitten im Band ist ein Stück Gummiband eingenäht, dass sich bei losem Hängenbleiben zunächst dehnt. Bei etwas mehr Zug reisst es sofort ab. Ein Strangulieren ist somit ausgeschlossen.

Und ein Glöckchen bringt wirklich nicht viel. Wir hatten unserer Katze, als wir sie bekamen, aus den genannten Gründen eines "verpasst". Es nervt ziemlich, wenn die Katze durchs Haus läuft. Und, was aber das entscheidende war, das Tierchen wieder von der Glocke zu befreien: Die Katze lernt schnell sich auf der Pirsch so zu bewegen, dass das Glöckchen nicht anschlägt. Damit war der gewünschte Effekt dann schnell weg, es bleib nur das etwas nervende Gebimmel im Haus.


----------



## tiffany (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Hallo Stefan und Foris,

ich habe einen Teich und besitze 10 Katzen und einen Hund. Meine Katzen haben bis jetzt noch nie einen Frosch gefangen und auch keine Fische. Die sitzen oder liegen zwar oft am Biotop und beobachten was da passiert, aber das ist auch schon alles. 

Ich bin aber etwas schockiert über die Worte von Stefan! Wenn Katzen Artgerecht und ihrem Naturell entsprechend gehalten werden, gehören die nach draussen und zwar ohne Glocke. Diese Tiere haben ein sehr feines Gehör und so eine Glocke ist für so ein Tier eine Qual. Meine Katzen bringen sehr selten Vögel nach Hause wenn sie was bringen, dann Mäuse und dafür dankt dir jeder Bauer, weil es davon zu viele hat. Im übrigen sind solche Tiere die beste und natürlichste Nahrung dieser Tiere. Und das ein Hund irgendwelche Vögel jagt, tut mir leid, aber das habe ich jetzt noch nie erlebt und habe auch ein Naturschutzgebiet neben dem Haus. 

Wie hier schon geschrieben, der Mensch ist wohl viel eher eine Gefahr für die Natur und Tiere! Und wenn du schon Katzen einsperren willst, sollten in bestimmten Zeiten die Autofahren, Mountenbiker im Wald und noch viele andere Menschen ebenfalls eingebuchtet werden.
Ich denke, es liegt wohl eher daran, dass du eine Abneigung gegen diese Tiere hast! Oder was ist den mit Fischreier, Füchsen und Mardern? 

Und wie wäre es mit einem Netz spannen über den Teich? Wäre ja vielleicht für dein Wohlbefinden auch nicht eine Möglichkeit!?

Liebe Grüsse
Susanne


----------



## axel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen Frösche ?*

Hallo Susanne 

Ich hab Verständnis für Stefan
Wenn ich ein Haustier haben möchte dann schaff ich mir eins an und kümmere mich darum. Aber das die Haustiere der Nachbarn sich dauernd auf meinem Grundstück herumtreiben ,   find ich das auch nicht schön .  
Stefan hat ja gefragt ob die Katzen seine Frösche und Kröten bedrohen . Und das ist schon eine berechtigte Frage .

lg
axel


----------



## tiffany (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Ja lieber Axel, dass ist leider heutzutage ein grosses Problem weil vielen Menschen das Verständniss fehlt. Katzen kann man leider nicht erziehen, die sind dort wo sie sein wollen. Aber Einsperren ist auch keine Lösung weil das nicht Katzengerecht ist. 

Ich habe es wirklich noch nie erlebt das sie fischen und wenn, dann würde ich ein Netz spannen wie ich es auch geschrieben habe, so hätten wohl alle das was sie wünschen. 

Nicht das der Nachbar mit dem Katzen dann noch irgendwann reklamiert die Frösche wären zu laut.....


----------



## axel (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen Frösche ?*

Hallo liebe Susanne

Stefan hat ja nun jede Menge Antworten bekommen . Größtenteils das Katzen keine Gefahr für seine Teichbewohner sind . Ich sehe das auch so .
Nun kann er beruhigt seiner Teichsaison entgegen sehen.
Ich bestelle übrigens auch nicht das Ordnungsamt oder den Tierschutz . Meine Nachbarn sind den ganzen Tag arbeiten und können ja die Katzen nicht allein 12 Stunden einsperren .
Wie machen es den eigentlich die Millionen Katzenbesitzer in der Stadt ?. Lassen die Ihre Katzen in der Stadt herumlaufen weil es Art Gerecht ist ? Oder begehen die Tierquälerei wenn sie in der Wohnung bleiben  ?  Das würd mich mal interessieren .
Ich denke ne Katze fühlt sich auch in der Wohnung wohl wenn sie genügend Spielmöglichkeiten hat .
lg
axel


----------



## tiffany (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Hallo lieber Axel,

ich wünsche dem Stefan auch das er seine Frösche wohlbehalten in seinem Teich halten kann. Glaub mir, auch mir würde es weh tun wenn so ein Tier sterben muss. Ich bin schliesslich ein Tierfreund.

Nun zu deiner Frage.

Ich weiss sehr wohl das es heute normal ist das man Katzen in Wohnung halten tut. Wenn du dich aber mit dem Tier Katze auf ehrliche Art auseinandersetzt und nur auf das was Katzen brauchen konzentrierst und nicht auf den Menschen schaust, dann gehört eine Katze auch nach draussen.Ich weiss das dies vielen Katzenbesitzer nicht gerne hören, doch könnte ich dies einer Katze nicht bieten, dann hätte ich keine. Klar, es gibt Katzen die fühlen sich sehr wohl drinnen doch ich habe noch nie eine gesehen, die nicht nach draussen gehen würde, wenn es ihr angeboten wird. Ich kann die Menschen verstehen wenn sie sich nach einem Tier sehnen, doch bin ich der Meinung das man wenn man Tiere halten will es auch so macht wie es das allerbeste für ein Tier ist. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Mensch Egoisten wenn es um die Tierhaltung geht! 
Wenn ich meine Katzen beobachte die jede freie Minute draussen sind (ausser Nachts) die können Stundenlang auf der lauer liegen (ohne was zu fangen), klettern Bäume hoch, pflegen ihren Pelz im Gras und geniessen einfach ihre leben draussen in der Natur. Wie oft rennen die wie die wilden draussen rum und spielen miteinander. Und das kann dir keine Wohnung bieten! Auch ich finde das nicht so toll wenn die Katzen durch die Wohnung rennen und an den Vorhängen raufklettern, aber wie sollen die sich sonst austoben können. 
Wie oft habe ich schon Katzen übernehmen müssen, weil die einfach Psychischen Schaden bekommen haben weil die nicht draussen konnten und das innert wenigen Tagen aber gut war nachdem sie ihrem Bedürfniss nachgehen konnte.
Es bricht mir jedesmal das Herz wenn ich die Katzen oder andere Kleintiere sehe, die in einer Wohnung leben, wohl mit diversem Schnikschnak der der Mensch als Katzengerecht einstuft, sie aber niemal sich im Dreck wälzen kann um sich den Pelz zu säubern und sich zu kratzen oder eifach das zu tun was Katzen seit jeher tun.

Ich habe mein Leben so eingerichtet das jedes Tier bei mir so gehalten wird wie es seinem Naturell entspricht. 
Aber das jagen gehört nun mal zu der Katze und das kann ich denen auch nicht verbieten und ich liebe Mäuse... 

Aber bitte liebe Katzenbesitzer, dies ist schlichweg meine eigene Meinung. Seit Jahren Katzenbesitzer (und sonst viele Tiere) und aktiv im Tierschutz tätig, wo ich leider zu oft sehe was vielen Katzis angetan wird aus falscher Tierliebe. Immer wieder nehme ich ein Tier auf aus nicht gerechter Haltung und nicht nur ich, sonder noch ganz viele andere Menschen tun dies...

Viele liebe Grüsse
Susanne


----------



## anlu (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Fressen Katzen Frösche ?

Ja, wenn sonst nichts bekommen, warum nicht? Und wenn die Frösche so dumm sein, das nicht weg hüpfen? Selber Schuld! Und Mahlzeit für die Kätzchen! 

Die Frösche fragen auch nicht bei der Insekten nach: "Darf ich?"Anhang anzeigen 58463


----------



## semigomez (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Hallo Susanne, 
natürlich hast Du (und auch Petra) recht, das der Mensch schlimmere Umweltsünden begeht als Katzen.
Katzen zur Mäusejagd auf dem Bauernhof, kein Problem.
Aber hier in der Grossstadt gibt es wenig Mäuse und seitdem die Katzen hier sind, hat die Singvogeldichte rapide abgenommen. 

Mal rein hypothetisch:
Was wäre, wenn ich mir einen Leoparden als Haustier zulege und den immer frei laufen 
lasse, weil es seiner Art entspricht, und er alle Nachbarskatzen frisst ?

Ich finde es zb. absolut gerechtfertigt, wenn auf den Galapagosinseln vom Hubschrauber aus Ziegen (die dem Menschen ausgebüxt sind ) geschossen werden. 
Obwohl die auch nur Ihrem natürlichen Trieb nachgehen und Grün fressen,
haben sie damit aber fast zur Ausrottung der Riesenschildkröte geführt, die auf dieses Grün angewiesen ist.

Was Hunde betrifft, gibt es unzählige Beispiele von aufgegebenen Nestern (zb Haubentaucher ) weil artgerecht behandelte Hunde ja unbedingt Stöckchen aus dem See fischen müssen.
Genug jetzt, mein nächster Beitrag wird rein technischer Natur sein.
   Stefan


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Servus Stefan

Unterschreib deine und Susannes und alle anderen Meinungen zu diesem Thema ...

Wir haben auch eine Freigängerin und drei Indoor`s .... und die Freigängerin bringt leider doch den einen oder anderen Vogel heim (legt sie auf den Fußabstreifer) ...



> Aber hier in der Grossstadt gibt es wenig Mäuse und seitdem die Katzen hier sind, hat die Singvogeldichte rapide abgenommen.


Sind das "Streuner" 

Ich denke aber generell alle Katzen einsperren ....


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Stefan, die Statistik, das es in der Großstadt je Quadratkilometer weniger Mäuse gibt als auf dem Land möchte ich gerne mal sehen. Ich denke mal, das ist eine blosse Vermutung von Dir !? 
Ich vermute eher das Gegenteil ! Waschbären, Marder Mäuse Ratten Füchse usw... haben sich längst an den städtischen Lebensraum angepasst und leben dort teils wie die Made im Speck von unseren Wohlstandsmüll. 
Auch die Statistik, das die Katzendichte zugenommen hat und ursächlich für das Schwinden der Singvogeldichte mitten in Hamburg zuständig ist glaub ich erst wenn ichs aus seriöser Quelle sehe. 
Ich vermute eher, das es in Großstädten einfach weniger Singvögel gibt, weils auch weniger Nahrungsangebot, Nistmöglichkeiten etc. für Sindvögel gibt, wo Autos und Hausbrand die Luft stärker verschmutzen. 

Nichts für Ungut, ich mag auch keine Katzen, aber man muss schon nen bisschen auf dem Teppich bleiben und kann Sie nicht für alles verantwortlich machen. Für die meisten Sachen ist wohl eher der Mensch verantwortlich zu machen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*



semigomez schrieb:


> Aber hier in der Grossstadt gibt es wenig Mäuse und seitdem die Katzen hier sind, hat die Singvogeldichte rapide abgenommen.



Sorry, Stefan, aber das ist ein Ammenmärchen aus der Katzenhasserecke.

Wenn Du wüßtest, was nachts in der Großstadt kreucht und fleucht, würdest Du dich wundern. Und glaub nicht, das die zahlreichen Füchse, Marder, Uhus und Falken alle nur in der Mülltonne wühlen.

Ich hab übrigens schon mitten in der Stadt in der zweiten Etage Mäuse gefangen. Übrigens sind Mäuse so anpassungsfähig, dass sie auch in einem Kühlhaus existieren können. Sie kriegen dann tatsächlich längeres Fell.

Was aber erwiesen ist und schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde: Unsere Singvögel finden in unseren Baumarkt-Einheits-Thuja-Gärten nicht genug zu fressen, unser Energiesparzwang und das damit verbundene isolieren und verschließen der letzten Löcher berauben viele Vögel ihrer Nistmöglichkeiten. Unsere Unkraut- und Insektenvernichtungsmanie rottet einfach ihre Nahrungsgrundlage aus. Das fängt beim Unkrautjäten an und hört bei der Blattlausjagd noch lange nicht auf. Nur so als Beispiel: *EINE* normale *Kohlmeisenfamilie* benötigt pro Jahr ca. *75 KG* Insekten. Und die sollen  sie in  der Großstadt erstmal finden.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens schon mitten in der Stadt in der zweiten Etage Mäuse gefangen.



Jaha ... wo es nicht einwandfrei sauber is .... da ziehen die sich ja hin 

Sorry... das Zitat von Frieda & Anneliese konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## goldfisch (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Fressen Katzen Frösche ?

http://www.jonco48.com/blog/CaneToad2_20_28Medium_29.jpg

http://www.freakingnews.com/pictures/12000/Toad-Hunt--12023.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Nb8DOoLyFwk/Rgl8Xa06iLI/AAAAAAAABew/j1Kks0AGgC8/s400/giant+toad.jpg

Weiss nich.

PS. (ein Bild ist echt)


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Hallo Jürgen,

weiß man's ?
http://www.welt.de/multimedia/archive/1237892835000/00778/katze_dick_DW_Wisse_778471g.jpg


----------



## goldfisch (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

http://www.schmusekatzen.de/fotos19.htm#
 mfg Jürgen


----------



## Niklas (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

HI.
Meine Erfahrungen sind sehr schlecht. Ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich eine kleinen Teich und eine Katze hat mindestens 2 Frösche und 4 Fische gerissen die liegen dan bei mir im Garten oder schwimmen halb Tod im Teich. Dan habe ich die Katze eingefangen und einen Schrecken eingejagt und habe sie in den Teich geworfen. Seit dem macht sie einen riesigen Bogen um unseren Teich......


----------



## Digicat (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Servus Niklas

Ein wenig brutal  ... aber es wirkt


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

Sorry Niklas,

aber die Katze in den Teich zu werfen, ist in meinen Augen Tierquälerei. Die meisten lernen es auch mit einer Gartenschlauchdusche. Man muss ihnen nicht gleich Todesangst einjagen. Zumal man auch nicht vergessen sollte, dass man ihnen beibringen will, gegen ihren Instinkt zu handeln. 

Wenn sie so doof sind und von alleine reinfallen ist zwar nicht schön, aber dennoch etwas anderes.

Aber reinwerfen geht gar nicht.


----------



## elkop (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

wenn man tiere mag, dann sollte man ALLE tiere mögen, mit all ihren aus menschlicher sicht negativen und positiven eigenschaften. und dazu gehört halt auch, dass man die naturgesetze -  wie zum beispiel  "fressen und gefressen werden" - respektiert.

zum thema: wenn sich eine kröte in unseren keller wagt, dann kommt es schon mal vor, dass die katzen sie umbringen. aber fressen tun sie sie klarerweise nicht. da wären sie ja blöd. frosch haben sie noch keinen erwischt.

also bitte ich alle herzlich, nicht eine tierart zu vergöttern und eine andere zu verteufeln. toleranz muss man auch gegenüber tieren aufbringen können. auch wenn wir die tiere nur selten wirklich verstehen, müssen wir uns hüten, sie nach unseren menschlichen maßstäbel zu beurteilen.

danke


----------



## toco (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*



elkop schrieb:


> wenn man tiere mag, dann sollte man ALLE tiere mögen, mit all ihren aus menschlicher sicht negativen und positiven eigenschaften. und dazu gehört halt auch, dass man die naturgesetze -  wie zum beispiel  "fressen und gefressen werden" - respektiert.
> danke



Hallo Elke,

gilt das auch für __ Reiher? Wenn ja, sind wir einer Meinung!

Und zu den Katzen: Ich war früher kein großer Freund dieser Tiere! Aber seitdem ich auf dem Land wohne, bin ich vom ersten Tag an dafür dankbar, dass Katzen bei mir auf dem Grundstück und in der Umgebung auf Mäusejagd gehen. 

Das sind allerdings keine zahmen Stubentiger. Dosenfutter kennen die meisten von denen bestimmt nicht. Die müssen ihre Ernährungsgrundlage noch "erjagen". Und wenn dabei vielleicht mal ein Frosch oder ein __ Moderlieschen sein Leben lässt, tut mir das natürlich Leid für das Opfer. Aber der Bestand meiner Teichbewohner ist dadurch bestimmt nicht gefährdet.


----------



## elkop (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fressen Katzen  Frösche ?*

ja, hartmut, das gilt natürlich auch für __ reiher.
meine stubentiger bekommen zwar ihr futter, sinder aber natürlich freigänger ohne heimisches katzenklo, und jagen auch futter, auch wenn sie nicht hungrig sind. und sie zerlegen es auch im keller *wäh* und fressen teile davon (wahrscheinlich das mäusefilet )


----------

